# Baxi open fireplace



## vkurup (Dec 21, 2014)

The new house has a Baxi 18' open Fireplace, I believe it's called Baxi Burnall or something. Having Never had a working fireplace before was keen to get it going.  So went down to the local fireplace shop and asked for some advice on how to start a fire etc.  So armed with kindling wood and some logs we got it going. 


Love the idea of a nice log fire, but it seems to be running thru a lot of logs. I suspect the draught lever in front keeps fanning the flames. I have turned it a few times but have no clue if it is open or closed. 

Anyone with a Baxi fireplace that can share tips and techniques..


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 21, 2014)

Could be the wood you're burning, is it Pine? Very fast burner .


----------



## chellie (Dec 21, 2014)

This of any help http://www.percydoughty.com/warp_sites/percydoughty.g6/files/Burnall Underdraught Fire OpIns.pdf

We've an open fire and a woodburner and it is surprising how much wood you can go through.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 21, 2014)

No idea... It was left im storage by prev owners, apparently most of it came from the garden when the chopped down the trees..

What is a better option (should not be too expensive)


----------



## chellie (Dec 21, 2014)

vkurup said:



			No idea... It was left im storage by prev owners, apparently most of it came from the garden when the chopped down the trees..

What is a better option (should not be too expensive)
		
Click to expand...

Free wood is the best but it needs to be seasoned to burn properly. Don't buy from garages, B & Q etc as it will be really dear.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 21, 2014)

chellie said:



			Free wood is the best but it needs to be seasoned to burn properly. Don't buy from garages, B & Q etc as it will be really dear.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:
Buy wood for  burning the  next year .


----------



## chellie (Dec 21, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			:thup:
Buy wood for  burning the  next year .
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that what we did the first year. Bought a load of semi-seasoned larch cheaply. Mind you HID had to build three woodstores and we now have a garage full of trees that need cutting up due to the gardener we met at golf. Infact we've had to tell him no to any more


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 21, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnarGqHSSuM

this works, my aunt used to make them through the year and it kept coal/log usage down over the winter


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 21, 2014)

It may be worth getting the chimney swept.  You really don't want a chimney fire.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 21, 2014)

chellie said:



			Yep, that what we did the first year. Bought a load of semi-seasoned larch cheaply. Mind you HID had to build three woodstores and we now have a garage full of trees that need cutting up due to the gardener we met at golf. Infact we've had to tell him no to any more

Click to expand...

How do you 'season' it? Just leave it in the garage? Our garage seems to have a fair bit of cold air in it, so drying may take ages.   Also does it mean larch wood is a better option?




full_throttle said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnarGqHSSuM

this works, my aunt used to make them through the year and it kept coal/log usage down over the winter
		
Click to expand...

We used newspapers and kindling wood as the guy in the store suggested.. but newspaper gives out a lot more smoke than everything.. 



SocketRocket said:



			It may be worth getting the chimney swept.  You really don't want a chimney fire.
		
Click to expand...

The prev guys had it swept.  Also had the fire going for about 6 hours without too any thing going wrong.  So assuming everything is alright up there. 

The other down side  of an open fire is the efficiency.. i think it heats about a 3 feet radius!!  I have yet to figure out what the 'underfloor draught' is all about.  There is no inlet/outlet behind the chimney on the wall outside.  Also the Air control lever seems to go in circles..


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 21, 2014)

vkurup said:



			How do you 'season' it? Just leave it in the garage? Our garage seems to have a fair bit of cold air in it, so drying may take ages.   Also does it mean larch wood is a better option?




We used newspapers and kindling wood as the guy in the store suggested.. but newspaper gives out a lot more smoke than everything.. 



The prev guys had it swept.  Also had the fire going for about 6 hours without too any thing going wrong.  So assuming everything is alright up there. 

The other down side  of an open fire is the efficiency.. i think it heats about a 3 feet radius!!  I have yet to figure out what the 'underfloor draught' is all about.  There is no inlet/outlet behind the chimney on the wall outside.  Also the Air control lever seems to go in circles..
		
Click to expand...

Yep, a year or so of 'seasoning' will both let the wood dry completely and lose most of any sap.

Newspaper is pretty 'dirty' burning, but very convenient/cheap. You should only use it to get the kindling started.

There needs to be an external vent to allow air to be sucked in to feed the fire - which burns the oxygen from the room, sending the resulting CO2 up the chimney. If no air (oxygen) is allowed to be sucked into the room, then not only will the fire burn inefficiently, but by using the oxygen that is in the room, it will starve the inhabitants of it - extremely dangerous!

Open fires are not particularly efficient anyway. Much of the warmth is actually production from conduction through the chimney into the room, rather than direct radiation. Of course, the room where the fire is actually ends up being heated from the ceiling down!


----------



## chellie (Dec 21, 2014)

For seasoning it should really be outside where it will get lots of air. HID built ours out of old pallets. We put a roof on the big one for winter though. I'd got a tarp but he said that looked to messy  We chose larch as it burns well and was cheap.

An open fire looks lovely but like you've found out they don't really heat a whole room. Can't help at all re the air thing as ours is the original fireplace.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 21, 2014)

speak to your greenkeeper re any trees he has to cut down and come to an arrangement


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 21, 2014)

chellie said:



			For seasoning it should really be outside where it will get lots of air. HID built ours out of old pallets. We put a roof on the big one for winter though. I'd got a tarp but he said that looked to messy  We chose larch as it burns well and was cheap.

An open fire looks lovely but like you've found out they don't really heat a whole room. Can't help at all re the air thing as ours is the original fireplace.
		
Click to expand...

Great stacking.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 21, 2014)

Would you leave a small window open to facilitate the draught?


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 21, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Would you leave a small window open to facilitate the draught?
		
Click to expand...

Rather makes the idea of heating the room up a bit pointless!. Get the 'underfloor draught' sorted. Check your survey, as it could well be noted (even as 'not tested') in it.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 22, 2014)

Be careful what you burn in an open fireplace! If it is not designed for burning wood it could lead to problems. Our open fire is primarily for coal, and burning wood can lead to a build up of resin in the chimney which can cause major problems including chimney fires. As said, wood in an open fire does not give off much heat. Coal is far better.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 22, 2014)

CliveW said:



			Be careful what you burn in an open fireplace! If it is not designed for burning wood it could lead to problems. Our open fire is primarily for coal, and burning wood can lead to a build up of resin in the chimney which can cause major problems including chimney fires. As said, wood in an open fire does not give off much heat. Coal is far better.
		
Click to expand...

I could not find much material on this fireplace.  The only docs online refer to it as Baxi Burnall and is supposed to take most type of fuels...

Chellie.. love the stacking.  nicely cut and placed. mine are odd shaped.


----------

